# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Acne modellen gezocht in Enschede

## Mariposas

Ik ben gediplomeerd schoonheidsspecialiste en voor verdere specialisatie in het huidprobleem Acne ben ik op zoek naar jongens/meisjes die last hebben van Acne. 

Je krijgt gratis behandelingen. Voor meer informatie kun je contact opnemen tel: 06-50277629 of [email protected]. Alles vindt plaats in de salon aan de Stroinksbleekweg 78 in Enschede. 

Ik hoop wat van je te horen. Alvast hartelijk dank voor de moeite!

Met vriendelijke groeten,

Patricia Elkhuizen
06-50277629
[email protected]
www.facebook.com/patriciaelkhuizen

----------


## Marleen

Hoi Patricia, heb je nog acne modellen nodig?

----------

